# BEAUTIFUL BLACKS!



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:

BLACK RABBITS!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)

Connor Grayson


----------



## m.e. (Apr 27, 2007)

x-posted from theRegardingRex thread:

[align=center]

























and this is what happens when you use
cornstarch near a black bunny:





[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Apr 27, 2007)

[align=center]



[/align]
This is Ozzy, a beautiful black netherland dwarf. Unfortunately shedied a couple of weeks after this, in labour, but she was a beautifulbunny.


----------



## katt (Apr 27, 2007)

miss winnie


----------



## Michaela (Apr 27, 2007)

Black Rabbits are my favourite!! Though not theeasiest to get a good picture of But here's a few of mybeautiful Ebony,


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

Radar (my mutt who isn't Connor Grayson) 






Pipp... :hearts the little dwarf whomade me throw my life away to the rabbits. 



sas


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2007)

*How big is he?*

*Pipp wrote: *


> Radar (my mutt who isn't Connor Grayson)
> 
> sas


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 28, 2007)

Winnie and Phinn are so long lost twins...
















Silvie&amp;Phinn


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (May 2, 2007)

Here's my otter satin doe Mrs.Bunny. This is thebest pic i could get of her seeing as how she refuses to sit still formore than like 3 seconds.


----------



## undergunfire (May 5, 2007)

Miss Madilyn Bunny .....












_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae) :hearts_


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 5, 2007)

Here's my little Pepsi!!!


----------



## Jenson (May 5, 2007)

Benson!


----------



## ~Tracey~ (May 5, 2007)

Aww beautiful, when i was younger my brother hada black rabbit named Tucker and i had a white one named Tinker, wethought they were both male till Tinker had babies so i had to changeher name to Tinkerbelle lol


----------



## SnickersMommy (May 9, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Connor Grayson


Oh my goodness! Connor Grayson looks so much like the bunny I hadbefore Snickers! His name was Pitch (because he was pitch back fromnose to tail), and I had to have him put to sleep last November afterhe became very ill. As much as I adore Snickers, I still miss myPitchie!







All of the bunnies here are adorable!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 25, 2007)

My Korrailli. He is a dwarf cross.


----------



## ellissian (Jun 28, 2007)

My Milly.



















It is hard getting a good photo of back rabbits, especially when I'm trying not to get all his bald patches in.


----------



## Henxy (Jun 28, 2007)

*My Poppy



*


----------



## Henxy (Jun 28, 2007)

Clare






Smudge






Poppy


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)

chester:


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Jun 23, 2008)

~~BAILEY~~
my beautiful black boy...


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 25, 2008)

This is Winston. He is a Mini Rex. Sadly, he is starting to turn a brownish color. But he still is a beautiful blackbunny. 



http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0005.jpg



http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0404.jpg



http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/GEDC0400.jpg


Sorry, I have to you the direct link because if I just post the pictures, they are way too big.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

Lots of photos of my Chaucer and Mugsy. Click to see full size


----------



## tort (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's Sammy!!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 2, 2008)

Mygorgeous Ebony


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is Sooty doing the "Lets see how many shades of white mommy turns thinking i am dead" pose.






Sooty and his woman






Sooty wanting to know what i am doing with the dang camera again!!!!!






Sooty looking so cute, and you can see his eyes!!!!!!!






Sooty crying that mommy is standing there AGAIN with the camera








Sooty staring me down.


----------

